# Moose rib eye



## fileip (Aug 23, 2017)

Hunting season is closing in. Got a piece of rib eye generously donated by this friend i shot in october












20170823_222101.jpg



__ fileip
__ Aug 23, 2017






Was in a bit of a hurry though..
Salt pepper thyme and rosemary 












20170823_165548.jpg



__ fileip
__ Aug 23, 2017






I was planning a bit of a reverse sear but ended up with a light smoking session at a whoppin 375 degrees because...well..hungry family and friends. Took it off at 136.. or at least thats what i thought. It felt really soft and after replacing the termometer i found it to be 122. Put it back on to 136. Short rest because...hunger...
Sliced it 












20170823_180857.jpg



__ fileip
__ Aug 23, 2017






Lost quite a lot of juices that i poured on top and they had mixed well with the spices. 
Tasted great, so great i forgot the plate photo. Not at all dry which i dreaded with short resting time.  Served with sallad, sauce bearnaise and oven baked small potatoes. 
Can't wait to shoot another one.
Really like the game red appearance. Goes very well with thyme.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 23, 2017)

F, That is some good looking moose,cooked just right for me too ! point


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 23, 2017)

Bringing back memories now!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I haven't had Moose in about 20 years!!!

Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tallbm (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi there and welcome!

That's awesome!  I would love to hear about the next moose you take and what you make from it :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2017)

That looks absolutely delicious!

Nice job!

Point!

Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 24, 2017)

That hunk'a meat looks mighty tasty, gimme some french bread or sourdough to soak up all the blood-n-juices.

Point for the wild game.
:points: 


Fileip said:


> Got a piece of rib eye generously donated by this friend i shot in october


Also, I'm really sorry to hear about you shooting your friend, since he is giving you moose steaks I take he recovered and forgave you.


----------



## fileip (Aug 25, 2017)

I don't think he has forgiven me yet :th_crybaby2:
I walk by him every day and say hi but he just stares straight with empty eyes and doesn't say a word....


----------



## fileip (Nov 11, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> That hunk'a meat looks mighty tasty, gimme some french bread or sourdough to soak up all the blood-n-juices.
> 
> Point for the wild game.
> :points:
> ...



LOL! I read this again today and realized what i had written =) I blame it on being from Sweden=)


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2018)

fileip said:


> LOL! I read this again today and realized what i had written =) I blame it on being from Sweden=)



Made sense to me.
Maybe I have a Swedish sense of humor?!?!

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 11, 2018)

fileip said:


> LOL! I read this again today and realized what i had written =) I blame it on being from Sweden=)


It's all good, just had to yank your chain.(joke around), knew what ya meant.


----------

